# Looking for Furry Drummer



## ThisisGabe (May 9, 2012)

I'm a part of the chronically inactive band: www.furaffinity.net/user/furries-from-outer-space

We have produced 0 music since we were formed 3 years ago. That's because we haven't found a single drummer who could send out a drum track.

Basically we're an online band where every part send out their own part. Anyone interested?

Genre wise? We got some ideas, I honestly am not sure what we are until we produce something. But expect a combination of pop/alternative/rock.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 9, 2012)

I don't have a recording device currently, but I can play the drums, been playing for 5 years, in all considerations I'm an intermediate player, but idk about this so I would have to consider it


----------



## ThisisGabe (May 9, 2012)

Basically each part is put together by everyone recording their own part.


----------



## Oly (May 12, 2012)

I can sequence drums.

I play them too but I can't record any. I like to use a lot of breaks and samples from old drum machines. I've got some samples of real drums and junk too.

I'm also knowledgeable about synthesis, mixing and producing music in general, so that's a plus. As well I am capable of writing input should the need arise.

I don't really post music but http://www.furaffinity.net/user/oly/ is my fa. note me there if you're interested.


----------



## ThisisGabe (May 12, 2012)

Okay, I will =D


----------

